# Very first baby girl :) Need help naming



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently upgraded Patriot's heater. I decided that, since I have a functioning left over heater that would do wonderful in a smaller tank, I bought another tank. It's a little bit bigger than a 2.5 gallon, but I'm not sure if it's quite a 3. The fish lady at Petsmart and I just decided to pretend it was 3 gallons. xD

I picked up some multicolored gravel and decided I would get a female betta. She is so stinkin' adorable. She's SUPER tiny, which is why I picked her over all of the others. I can't quite tell what her color is, but I'm assuming once she settles in, she'll color up a bit more.  I love her. She has the cutest little face. x3

But! Her mouth is too tiny for the pellets! D: ahsjdhfkj What should I feed her? I'm running out to the fish store tomorrow to get medicine for Patriot, as he's come down with fin rot, so I'll be needing to find some kind of food for her that she can actually eat.

I don't think she's a baby, but she's really tiny. I know female bettas are just smaller, but the other females were pretty big compared to her. She's loving her tank though! She zips all over the place, stopping suddenly to stare at something before zipping away somewhere else. She has a super tiny ghost shrimp buddy that she likes playing tag with. She saw him for the first time and just froze and stared, then creeped up at him and quickly tapped him before zipping away. Poor little guy had no idea what happened. xD

I don't really know what to name her. I originally nicknamed her Princess with the intent of buying her a pretty pink castle and pink plants, but that was before I got to the fish store and picked her out and found there weren't any pink castles that didn't have door cut outs or cost me an arm and a leg to buy. I figured the ones with the door cut outs would be a bad idea. My betta would be that ONE betta that thinks she can fit through a door and get stuck in it.  Don't want that happening.

Instead, I got her a set of fake plants and a ship wreck that actually looks really nice  She likes it. She's so tiny, it's hard to find her in there sometimes! Harder to find her than the shrimp, surprisingly.

This is her 3(?) gallon Critter Keeper.









This is her with the flash on.









Ghost Shrimp buddy, Ly. 



























Anyone have any idea what her colors, color pattern, and tail type are? And any idea how old she is, approximately? I don't think she's full grown, at all. Maybe she's too young to actually have colors yet? o3o I have no idea. She's so freakin' small and adorable and ahsjdhfgk.

Need help naming her too, by the way. xD;


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

name her Blithe  first name that popped into my head...as for your other questions im not the one to ask...but good luck with your beauty!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

She almosts looks like a male in the first picture :shock:, I have a female with her coloring though. My gal has turned more purple!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fishybitty said:


> She almosts looks like a male in the first picture :shock:, I have a female with her coloring though. My gal has turned more purple!


She's definitely a female. I saw the vertical stripes they get, and I forgot that happened when they were ready to breed, so I was all confused xD


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

You can crush up the pellets so she can eat them if they're too large. Looks like a vt or pk but its hard to tell.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Very much a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

CathrynFish said:


> name her Blithe  first name that popped into my head...as for your other questions im not the one to ask...but good luck with your beauty!


I like that name. o: I think it kinda suits her. Maybe.



Viva said:


> You can crush up the pellets so she can eat them if they're too large. Looks like a vt or pk but its hard to tell.


I broke one in half with my finger nail, but she ignored the little crumbs.  Do they sell smaller betta food? Or is there some other type of food I can give her, if she won't eat the pellets?



waterdog said:


> Very much a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats. She's very cute! Hmm, maybe name her Mia? That's the first name I thought of when I saw her. Good luck picking a name out.


----------



## Buttons000 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lola.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lavender might suit her since she looks like she has kind of a light purple coloring


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I broke one in half with my finger nail, but she ignored the little crumbs.  Do they sell smaller betta food? Or is there some other type of food I can give her, if she won't eat the pellets?


New Life Spectrum makes Small Fish Formula pellets and Hikari makes Micro Pellets. My two babies began eating frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp before they started eating the pellets. Slowly I weaned them onto pellets because they have higher nutritional value. Bloodworms have very good protein content though, which is good for growing babies.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Try the Hikari micro pellets. They come in a pouch, not a jar or can. I get them for my tetras, but the sorority girls have absolutely no qualms about stealing some. Which is fine, cause the bigger tetras have no qualms about returning the favor with the betta pellets.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Viva said:


> New Life Spectrum makes Small Fish Formula pellets and Hikari makes Micro Pellets. My two babies began eating frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp before they started eating the pellets. Slowly I weaned them onto pellets because they have higher nutritional value. Bloodworms have very good protein content though, which is good for growing babies.





Shadyr said:


> Try the Hikari micro pellets. They come in a pouch, not a jar or can. I get them for my tetras, but the sorority girls have absolutely no qualms about stealing some. Which is fine, cause the bigger tetras have no qualms about returning the favor with the betta pellets.


I can only find freeze dried bloodworms. Will those be okay? I'm buying them anyway as a treat, but will they be good to feed her until she gets bigger?


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

I feed Paris Hikari tropical micro pellets as he has an itty-bitty mouth. They are highly nutritious and very appealing to young bettas and I'd defenetley advise them.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

mellcrowl said:


> I feed Paris Hikari tropical micro pellets as he has an itty-bitty mouth. They are highly nutritious and very appealing to young bettas and I'd defenetley advise them.


I'll definitely look for them next time I'm near my LFS! Petsmart doesn't have them.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I can only find freeze dried bloodworms. Will those be okay? I'm buying them anyway as a treat, but will they be good to feed her until she gets bigger?


If you can't get frozen you could try those but try to wean them onto pellets asap.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Viva said:


> If you can't get frozen you could try those but try to wean them onto pellets asap.


I'm still giving her about 5 crushed up pellets pellets a day, but I give her two of the freeze dried bloodworms too, just because those are easier for her to eat and she seems to like them.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I'll definitely look for them next time I'm near my LFS! Petsmart doesn't have them.


Petsmart is where I got mine. They aren't usually with the little cans of food though. Did you ask someone at the store if they carry them?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> Petsmart is where I got mine. They aren't usually with the little cans of food though. Did you ask someone at the store if they carry them?


No.  Last time I was there, it was late and there was hardly anyone around to ask, other than the cashier.


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

Petco is where I get mine, if you live near one they're usually by the baby bettas


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Visual aid: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754919

My tetras have gotten quite plump on them, and my betta girls will happily hoover up any that float


----------

